# The wait is over... 3.1 w/unlocked bootloader....



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

So I was in IRC lurking and i seen this.... Hope it helps...









<CR-Slate> ok... i just booted 3.1... flashed our CRF-Bawse 3.1 kernel... patched BL in a 3.1 update zip... so we are 3.1 w/fastboot flashing now... so on to ICS
<CR-Slate> i will upload the incremental update zip that allows it all... u will have to downgrade if u havent yet using my downgrader then flash my update zip....
<CR-Slate> but u will have newest radio, all patches... netflix works... and yes... kernels are back.... u should see what i could do if i had a computer








<CR-Slate> screenshot for proof in a sec... hard to do FROM the slate








<ChiefzReloaded> CR-incremental_patched_update-unlocked-BL.zip is uploading to my public dropbox folder
<ChiefzReloaded> i guess a screeny does nada since i "could" just be booting instead of flashing... soooooo.... u guys backup sd, use downgrader.... flash my zip... DL the 3.1 kernel... and fastboot flash boot """"".img and reboot... ur welcome
<ChiefzReloaded>








<ChiefzReloaded> when i come back i always come bearing gifts right?

See you soon w/ a DL link once its done uploading.... Sorry for the silly post... its 4 am and I am burnt... -CR

EDIT: Here ya go... Have fun.... DOWNLOAD

Goodnight...


----------



## innerspace (Jul 15, 2011)

thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## innerspace (Jul 15, 2011)

confirmed working took less than 5 minutes, LG can just deal with it.


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

We are back in business!


----------



## revansale (Mar 23, 2012)

can i flash this update on V900 3.01 rooted?
please give me tutorial to do that..
thx b 4


----------

